# Advantages of a Measuring Counter?



## Painto (Jun 27, 2011)

How exactly does one use a counter?

I'm interested in a pasting machine, but do I really need the counter? If I need to measure and cut the sheets first to determine the pattern matches, how would the counter help me?

If the paper has a straight match, then I could just pull 8' or so off the machine and cut, right?

Thanks!


----------



## Ayscii (Feb 1, 2014)

First, find where you want your cutting point to be, then lay the roll in with that point in the machine ready to cut. You will be looking at the plain back of the paper (with paste on it) as it doubles back and comes out of the machine.... If you look below that, you will see where the paper goes into the machine.... Right side up where you can see the pattern as it goes into the machine. There, you will note that point on the paper will always be the same with that cutting point.Just run your length in inches and keep going until that point comes back where the paper enters into the machine, and walla, the cutting point is back to the position ready to be cut. I usually would cut to the proper length (with salvage ) , than roll on to the next cutting point watching where the paper enters the machine, and trim off that short piece, creating the next top. If it it a straight match, where it *enters* the machine will always be the same. If it is a drop match, it will alternate or work off two rolls.... Easier done than described.... For choosing the cutting point, having a prominent point in the pattern at the edge where entering the machine helps, if it works visually when hung.... (I.e. splitting a flower at the ceiling for instance is OK....)

Sent from my M6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayscii (Feb 1, 2014)

Opps... Yes to answer your question on the straight match....

Sent from my M6 using Tapatalk


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If you pre cut strips, then no, you need not a counter. Yes once in a while it is necessary to pre-cut and run strips individually through machine, but you are wasting time. 

You will increase your production with a counter. 

Buy the EXPENSIVE counter, it is more durable and more accurate than the cheaper one.

Using it with a straight match is SIMPLE. Using it with a drop match can be taxing.

Many times I watch and count pattern repeats as they enter the machine off the bolt, snipping the cut point on an edge, then cutting the strip when it comes up to the cutting bar OR cutting off the last strip of the bolt from the bolt before it enters the machine. Yes, sounds confusing, but once you start using the machine, you will understand all the tricks.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I use a counter for pulling 54" vinyl, and the extra $$ for the double wheel model with big numbers was well worth it. I've never had one for my small machine for roll goods, I just mark my table at the foot lines and use pencil marks as needed for in between measurements. Here's a pic of a full size table I use when I have room. I also have a 3'x6' table which sets up quicker and fits in smaller rooms.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ramco QwikPaster do I see ?

(NO I do NOT own one)


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Advance version, why would you not own one?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a Ramco 32" (pastemaster) and from all those who have used the qwikpaster have told me, it is only good for pre-pasteds. 

I saw one once at a convention and, not to be a snob, but it looked a little DIY'ish.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I've had mine for 20 years, I use it all the time on unpasted paper, clear and clay. I just have to get the paste and the gate right and pull slow.


----------

